# Whizzer motorbike rides



## mason_man (Nov 6, 2011)

I was wondering if any of you whizzer guys or other motorbike riders have gone on any rides.My last one was about 3 weeks ago.it would be nice to see some of your rides,like Iron Ranch,the whiz-in or club rides.i had just finish doing some work to my blue whizzer and went for a great little cruise in the whittier hills.here's some pics of what my little town looks like.i actually grew up in a cow town.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks like a beautiful area!


----------



## mason_man (Nov 6, 2011)

bricycle said:


> Looks like a beautiful area!




Hi bricycle,there's some pretty nice rides down your way.have you gone on any of the Bob Baker Memorial rides? Ray


----------



## Boris (Nov 7, 2011)

The blue Whizzer in the lower center of the 4th photo???? I had to do it, sorry!


----------



## mason_man (Nov 7, 2011)

*The Whizzer*



Dave Marko said:


> The blue Whizzer in the lower center of the 4th photo???? I had to do it, sorry!




Hey Dave, you had me going there for awhile,i ran out to see if my whizzer was gone. someone tried a few weeks ago. i got it on ball and chain (like me)....anyways when you gotta go you gotta go. Ray


----------



## Boris (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey Ray-
Sounds like you need me around to look out for your interests. Read my post in General discussions. The thread is "What was your first bike" That topic should still be on the first page. Seriously glad they didn't get your bike though.


----------



## mason_man (Nov 7, 2011)

Dave Marko said:


> Hey Ray-
> Sounds like you need me around to look out for your interests. Read my post in General discussions. The thread is "What was your first bike" That topic should still be on the first page. Seriously glad they didn't get your bike though.




Great little story there Dave.I wanted one when i was a kid,had to wait till i was 42.I'm making up for lost time.I think the guy that tried taking the whizzer lives around the corner from me. I can tell by the way he smiles everytime i go by. He's in his 70's.


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 8, 2011)

I ride to town every  once in a while its about a 15 mile ride there, then I ride around for a few hours and ride back to base. All in all i do around 50-60 miles but I really dont have anywhere else to ride since everything is usually an hour or more away driving at 75mph. Once I find a better base I'll have more fun.


----------



## Boris (Nov 8, 2011)

mason_man said:


> Great little story there Dave.I wanted one when i was a kid,had to wait till i was 42.I'm making up for lost time.I think the guy that tried taking the whizzer lives around the corner from me. I can tell by the way he smiles everytime i go by. He's in his 70's.




I was in my mid-30's (about 25 years ago) when I finally got my first Whizzer. My parents would never let me have one, but for some reason, when I was seriously considering buying a Vespa, they didn't have a problem with it. I never did buy it though. I think what killed it for me was when my mom sat me down and said, "Now Dave, if you buy this, I don't want you joining any motorcycle gangs!"

Sounds like the old guy is guilty! My suggestion is to go talk to his parents.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 8, 2011)

mason_man said:


> Hi bricycle,there's some pretty nice rides down your way.have you gone on any of the Bob Baker Memorial rides? Ray




No Ray I haven't. Sold my last runner...need to build another one up. bri.


----------



## mason_man (Nov 8, 2011)

bricycle said:


> No Ray I haven't. Sold my last runner...need to build another one up. bri.




Hi Bri, anything special ? Thanks Ray


----------



## mason_man (Nov 8, 2011)

Dave Marko said:


> I was in my mid-30's (about 25 years ago) when I finally got my first Whizzer. My parents would never let me have one, but for some reason, when I was seriously considering buying a Vespa, they didn't have a problem with it. I never did buy it though. I think what killed it for me was when my mom sat me down and said, "Now Dave, if you buy this, I don't want you joining any motorcycle gangs!"
> 
> Sounds like the old guy is guilty! My suggestion is to go talk to his parents.




Hey Dave that funny ! I am going to talk to this parents!


----------



## mason_man (Nov 8, 2011)

militarymonark said:


> I ride to town every  once in a while its about a 15 mile ride there, then I ride around for a few hours and ride back to base. All in all i do around 50-60 miles but I really dont have anywhere else to ride since everything is usually an hour or more away driving at 75mph. Once I find a better base I'll have more fun.




Hi militarymonark, I talk to one of the guys who use to put on the Whiz-in here and ask why they stoped. He said the last one had about 80 riders and was well layed out. someone fell and got roadrash,he didn't want the liabilty. But.... i hear there are a few private rides,i'm signing a waiver and buying some lunch, lets see if this gets me in. Oh yeah, has to be vintage whizzers only! Ray


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 9, 2011)

well the airforce requires me to wear proper PPE so if everyone followed those guidelines there wouldn't be incidents like that


----------



## bricycle (Nov 9, 2011)

I still have this early '60's Westen Flyer 24" with original duals, but it needs a tiny bit of work yet. (Motor is "stuffed" in there).  bri.


----------



## mason_man (Nov 9, 2011)

militarymonark said:


> well the airforce requires me to wear proper PPE so if everyone followed those guidelines there wouldn't be incidents like that




It is a shame,the other whiz-in is 400 miles from here, they do it twice a year. i think next time if someone should hit the ground there trespassing!!


----------



## mason_man (Nov 9, 2011)

bricycle said:


> View attachment 30859View attachment 30860
> 
> I still have this early '60's Westen Flyer 24" with original duals, but it needs a tiny bit of work yet. (Motor is "stuffed" in there).  bri.




Hey bri.
That is cool! I like it. Thanks Ray


----------



## wak1567 (Sep 7, 2012)

Motorized bicycles have utilized all variety of engines, from internal-combustion two-stroke and four-stroke gasoline engines to electric, diesel, or even steam propulsion. Most motorized bicycles are based or derived from standard general-purpose bicycle frame designs and technologies, although exceptions abound. In addition, modifications to a standard bicycle frame to support motorization may be extensive.


----------

